# Screwdriver for small wire terminals



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

What screwdriver brand do you recommend for working on small wire terminals such as control panels and valve actuators?
I have an old Weidmuller but it is on its last legs and I need to replace it.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

subelect said:


> What screwdriver brand do you recommend for working on small wire terminals such as control panels and valve actuators?
> I have an old Weidmuller but it is on its last legs and I need to replace it.
> Thanks,
> Rick


I just went about a home depot special combo pack. I'm sure there are more comfortable drivers out there but they work and are cheap. Maybe for christmas ill ask for some speciality ones(well buy them for myself).

But yeah dunno the brand, its located with all the sockets and speciality things in the tool depot.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I've tried Klein and Ideal and neither impress me a great deal. They tend to twist when you crank on them to loosen an old connection. The best screwdriver I have for that right now is one that I modified from a Klein. I ground it narrower so as to fit into the bores of the terminal strips. It's pretty tough - it's a full-size screw driver that fits into terminal strips. If somebody out there makes good ones I'd love to hear about it.

Mike


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

I use the Wera Kraftform Micro


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use the one that comes in the easy heat thermostat box. If I had hundreds of connections to do I may have at one point considered a nicer terminal screwdriver but now would just do like Mike and grind the edges off a normal screwdriver, being as it is brilliant.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Vaco makes some small width but LOOOONG shank drivers that are handy as heck in control panels. Fit just perfect in terminal strips, and are long enough you don't have to climb in to work on it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a allen Bradley screwdriver thats lasted a good 3 years.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The AB ones are pretty decent but they don't last very long. 
I have a Felo insulated that's not bad but the handle is too small and makes my hand cramp up after an hour or two. 

My favorite is a Wiha insulated, the handle is just right and it is holding up fantastic. I've had it for over a year and the tip is still in great shape. 
That's saying something, I might go two weeks at a time where my only tools are my terminal screwdriver, strippers, needlenose and a tagging machine. I have made thousands of terminations with it. 

Don't waste your time with a the Klein terminal drivers, the first terminal that's really tight the tip will snap off. 

I'm sure that Wera's offering is just as good as Wiha but I don't have any personal experience with them. 

Whatever you get be sure it's insulated.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

my favorites are craftsmen. I have two of each, so if i bend one tip, i can go get it replaced. And i use them a lot doing low volt and pc work


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> my favorites are craftsmen. I have two of each, so if i bend one tip, i can go get it replaced. And i use them a lot doing low volt and pc work


Most electronic supply stores, have a selection of small screwdrivers for terminal boards etc.

At one time many companies had small screwdrivers as promotion items.

Not many now..

Actually, what promotion items do we get now?? The odd Ballcap, T shirts, Coffee mugs. Mostly Cheap Crap. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

For working with tiny screws in hard to see places, I have one of these.

$11.00 at Radio Shack and has a built in LED light.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> For working with tiny screws in hard to see places, I have one of these.
> 
> $11.00 at Radio Shack and has a built in LED light.


 

You turn screws with that?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You turn screws with that?


Ummm ....no, but it makes it easier to find the slot and to see if it is only a Phillips screw


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

subelect said:


> What screwdriver brand do you recommend for working on small wire terminals such as control panels and valve actuators?
> I have an old Weidmuller but it is on its last legs and I need to replace it.
> Thanks,
> Rick


Anything made by Wera, Witte or Wiha. As long as it fits the screw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liqued (Aug 4, 2010)

JTMEYER said:


> Vaco makes some small width but LOOOONG shank drivers that are handy as heck in control panels. Fit just perfect in terminal strips, and are long enough you don't have to climb in to work on it.


+1 I have 4 in diffrent lengths and have had none fail me and I handle alot of plc and other industrial type terminals with them. I think they are made by klein.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Ummm ....no, but it makes it easier to find the slot and to see if it is only a Phillips screw


 



I have the same one, but my handle is maroon. 2 led's. I bought mainly for when peolpe shrink the size of 24X48 in plans and email them to you.
I hate that


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have the same one, but my handle is maroon. 2 led's. I bought mainly for when peolpe shrink the size of 24X48 in plans and email them to you.
> I hate that


 

I hate getting plans thru email. I have to go and get them printed on paper because for me its too difficult to do a take off on the computer.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> my favorites are craftsmen. I have two of each, so if i bend one tip, i can go get it replaced. And i use them a lot doing low volt and pc work


I have soooo many of them. I used to work in IT, so its kind of normal


----------

